# Stand Golf Club



## louise_a (Jan 17, 2014)

Today I played Stand near Whitefield, for the time of year it was mostly in good condition, just 2 temporary greens, both on shortened holes but they didn't detract from the experience.

It is quite a up and down course and in some parts you need to be surefooted (I mearly went flying going down on hill). The yardages on the card are deceptive, 6334 of the whites, 6175 off the yellows, 5451 off the reds), as there are a good number of doglegs and a lot of raised greens, so a shot that is short is unlikely to roll onto the green, you are often left with an uphill pitch.

The greens were very good and a decent speed too, all in all a good challenge andwell worth the current Â£12.50 green fee.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 17, 2014)

Stands a nice course, I grew up a couple of miles away so Ive played it quite a bit. sandy subsoil, holds up well in the winter and the greens are always great throughout summer.
Youve got To go for it on The short par 4 18th even if it means hitting the clubhouse :thup: Bounced one off the wall once to within a few feet, I still missed the birdie


----------



## Odvan (Jan 18, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Stands a nice course, I grew up a couple of miles away so Ive played it quite a bit. sandy subsoil, holds up well in the winter and the greens are always great throughout summer.
Youve got To go for it on The short par 4 18th even if it means hitting the clubhouse :thup: Bounced one off the wall once to within a few feet, I still missed the birdie 

Click to expand...

They have moved the tee back now to the side of the 17th green so makes it a bit more difficult for the longer hitters now. For winter, the tee is back where it was (almost) and you ain't allowed to play a driver. That uphill pitch is a pain though, always misjudge the distance!

I'll be putting my application in there as soon as a I get round to getting a photograph done, form is complete, just haven't yet due to work and weather.

Its a challenging course IMO (sss 70 off yellows) certainly the first 13, does become a bit bland 14-18 but every course has a zig-zag style hole layout at some point I guess. Plenty of up hill approach shots and raised greens to keep your club selection on its toes!

As for the condition, considering the weather over the last 3 weeks, it was in fantastic nick. Don't think I saw any standing water anywhere, the fairways still had roll in them, greens had plenty of pace and the bunkers had been well maintained, again with no standing water to be seen (although Louise can comment better on this ).


----------



## Laka (Jan 18, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Today I played Stand near Whitefield, for the time of year it was mostly in good condition, just 2 temporary greens, both on shortened holes but they didn't detract from the experience.

It is quite a up and down course and in some parts you need to be surefooted (I mearly went flying going down on hill). The yardages on the card are deceptive, 6334 of the whites, 6175 off the yellows, 5451 off the reds), as there are a good number of doglegs and a lot of raised greens, so a shot that is short is unlikely to roll onto the green, you are often left with an uphill pitch.

The greens were very good and a decent speed too, all in all a good challenge andwell worth the current Â£12.50 green fee.
		
Click to expand...

Well , nice to be able to play during winter on courses in good condition  and with pleasent green fee rates.. Here its snowing and all is white,,white ,,white but not so cold this day..only a few minus degrees celsius...

On our course nowadays - is it a lot of cross country skiers and children having fun with sledges......nice the course is used this time of year as well


----------

